# Xyron question



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I absolutely HATE the "waterproof" labels I got from Labels.com. I was at Hobby Lobby and found a Xyron 9" for 50% off. For those of you that use these what kind of cartridges do you use? The only 9" cartridges they had were the Permanent Adhesive. Will that laminate also? Or do I need to get the Matte/permanent adhesive one?

Thank you,
Tiffany


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I bought one last year and ended up returning it because I could not find the cartridges that laminated and would stick on. I don't remember just what they called it but I looked it up on-line then kept lookingat Hobby Lobby and JoAnne's but never could find them. Good luck.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes, in doing some research it seems that Xyron has stopped making adhesive/laminate for the 9 inch. You have to go up to the 1200 machine. Well, crap. Guess I have to figure something else out. 

Tiffany


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

Also, they don't stick that great, the one I have has the laminate on one side and sticky on the other side and they curl up and off.. Not worth the hassle
You can also spray your labels with the clear stuff in the craft section and they won't run that way.. 
Barb


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Ive tried the spray but they still ran on the shower gels in the shower. The water proof labels.com don't run but they scratch off and look awful. Mybe I can spray those to make it so they won't scratch.

Tiffany


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I know there has got to be a better way to make waterproof labels. I got a product from a lady on the dish and her labels were perfection, slick and glossy, full color, totally smudge proof. I thought no way could she produce these so I asked and she said she did. I wish she would have elaborated but I got the impression she wanted to keep her method to herself. If I ever figure it out I will share here.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank you and I will also share if I figure out the secret.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yeah I am not real thrilled with my xyron


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Good to know Sondra, Thanks.


----------

